# Xenakis' "Oresteia" - Is There a Libretto Somewhere?



## Whistler Fred (Feb 6, 2014)

As a fan of the music of Xenakis, I am trying to get into his only opera, "Oreseia." And while the music itself is powerful, the lack of a libretto in (apparently) the only available recording makes it hard to fully appreciate this imposing work. Does anyone have, or knows where you can find, one?


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

If you haven't already, I recommend you read the play. The libretto is nigh impossible to track down and besides, Xenakis' adaptation of the story is highly abstract and the music works beautifully on its own terms.


----------

